# FTP site.....



## Dan Crawford (25 Sep 2008)

Hi guys, i need to set up an FTP site for my studio, any ideas on what to use, preferably free and must work on a mac.

Cheers folks.

Dan


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Sep 2008)

Try this one:

http://www.proftpd.org (Homepage)
http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/package.php/proftpd (Mac package maintainer)

Mac ProFTPd Configuration HOWTO:
http://www.projectomega.org/article.php ... owtos3&p=1


Or this one:

http://www.jscape.com/secureftpserver/


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply pal, that looks way confusing! i'm just going through it all now.
Cheers.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Sep 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply pal, that looks way confusing! i'm just going through it all now.
> Cheers.


If it was Windows I would give you much easier solutions  OSX! tst tst


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Sep 2008)

If it were windows i'm sure i'd have chucked it across the studio in the first day, full of viruses with it's unstable, shameless OSX rip off software firmly stomped into the ground    

I've just read through it and man it seems hard work, surely there is a program that you just install, upload files to and download them at the other end, is all this binary whats it and syntax woop woop the only way?

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Sep 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> If it were windows i'm sure i'd have chucked it across the studio in the first day, full of viruses with it's unstable, shameless OSX rip off software firmly stomped into the ground


Never had a virus on my computer, never crashed  depends what you do with it and which AV software you have 

Try this one, should have a nice GUI interface 

http://www.crossftp.com/crossftpserver.htm


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Sep 2008)

That looks good, cheers for that pal!


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Sep 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> That looks good, cheers for that pal!


Anytime, just not sure how sucure that one is, the other had a good review as its based on Linux ftpd.


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Sep 2008)

If you feel adventurous, why not try setting up a second machine with FreeNAS?

http://www.freenas.org/

runs based on debian linux I believe.  I have one at home which I use occasionally.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Sep 2008)

Feeling adventurous? i'd have to be more than adventurous to atempt something like that!
My usual line is "I ain't no computer wizz, i just make things look good" 
Thanks anyway pal


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Sep 2008)

> If it was Windows I would give you much easier solutions




i thought you told me windows were crap lol


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i thought you told me windows were crap lol


Depends which windows you talking about! If you mention Vista to me I will most likely shoot you


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erm.. yeah... i dont have it

*packs bags*


----------



## bugs (25 Sep 2008)

FreeNAS is fairly straightforward. 

What exactly do you need to do & how much storage space: http://www.getdropbox.com/


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Sep 2008)

Cheers bugs, i'll check it out. 
Basically, clients want to send me artwork sometimes up to 300mb but generally it's around 30mb. I suppose each client needs a suername and password. Thats it really, any thoughts?


----------



## bugs (26 Sep 2008)

I see. Dropbox works more the other way round, allowing you to share out rather than in (to the best of my knowledge). I know some people who do this stuff a lot - I'll pose the question and see what they come up with...

EDIT: Thinking aloud... How about your creating a separate Flickr (or similar account) for each client? You decide on the name and password and give it them.


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Sep 2008)

Cheers pal, thats real nice of you.


----------



## bugs (26 Sep 2008)

I've not used it myself but IE can be used as an FTP client. Assuming your clients have Internet Explorer then you could set up password protected folders per client in some web space and then give then instructions for using Internet Explorer to FTP, along with their username and password for their folder.

I believe, once connected, IE works via drag and drop so should be simple.


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Sep 2008)

Thanks for that, i'll have a look, although i don't have IE


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Sep 2008)

FTP is still the ideal solution for what you need, just create a folder for each client and then assign a user to each folder and then in their own time they can upload stuff in there, they can even continue upload a previous file if it fails half way through. There are a few free FTP clients on the web too which you can recommend


----------

